
Fabrication Trick Offers Fivefold Leap in Hard-Disk Capacity - redDragon
http://www.technologyreview.com/news/507481/fabrication-trick-offers-fivefold-leap-in-hard-disk-capacity/
======
001sky
What about read-write times?

At some stage, storage density is not per-se the only issue. Speed, energy
efficiency, error rates etc. are now to the fore in alot of places.

~~~
Dylan16807
Doesn't read-write on a hard drive generally scale with linear density? Twice
as fast to read, half as fast to read the entire disk.

~~~
001sky
All things being equal. But that's the question -- is there something we are
missing?

I was surprised this would not be mentioned as a feature, for example, if it
were true. But there is only this remark at the end:

 _“One challenge is to achieve long-range order using copolymers without
defects over large areas,” he says. With millions of data-storing dots on a
disk’s platter, error rates must be very low to avoid significant numbers of
them being positioned incorrectly._

------
wordplay
Can this also be applied to CPU assembly?

~~~
m3koval
I doubt it. The article makes this sound pretty specific to producing the
magnetic disks used in hard drives. I don't see any reason why this would also
work for silicon processes.

